

McGraw-Hill exec: tech will make us rethink age-grouping in schools - tokenadult
http://gigaom.com/2012/09/27/mcgraw-hill-exec-tech-will-make-us-rethink-age-grouping-in-schools/

======
tokenadult
It has been known for more than a century that dividing up school pupils by
age into lock-step grades is a bad idea:

<http://learninfreedom.org/age_grading_bad.html>

